# BACK RACK with LIGHT BAR???



## ssprtman12 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey guys, does anyone have some good pictures of their back rack/headache racks with light bars mounted on it. Trying to convince the bossman it looks better than on the roof. Also would like it mounted more flush on the rack than sitting up, so any good pics of that would be great. This will be going on a 2014 F350 utility body so itll have to be custom cut to not sit to high. The bar we will be using either way is the Whelen Mini Justice!

Thanks!


----------



## dpglandscapes (Nov 17, 2010)

A piece of flat stock painted gloss black and u bolts that can go around the top of the back rack local hardware store should have it ....I'm looking for the pics of it done on my o3 2500hd


----------



## ssprtman12 (Feb 26, 2008)

i saw a pic of your 03 in an older post. . .thats perfect exactly how i would like it to look, what light is that? and if you do have detail pics or close ups whatever that would be awesome!


----------



## dpglandscapes (Nov 17, 2010)

I have to look it was a few years back so I'm not sure if I have those pics but that was a speed tech 27 in led bar wired threw the 3rd brake light as far as the brackets... I got them at a true value and the were galvinized 2in flat bars (there similair to the L bracket style) and I just unbolted the magnet off the light bar and bolted the bar to those flat bars. The u bolts I believe are 2in by 3in and the bar didn't budge even threw drive threw car washes and never hit the roof...although not a big gap between bar and roof the bars never moved. Hope this helps


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

I just made mine about a month ago out of 1/4" 2" wide steel. now I didn't mean to make it that tall but it came out that way. at least it gives you an idea of what it looks like.
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=130646&stc=1&d=1387242917


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I mounted my bar to my Back Rack using the standard Mini Bar mount that they sold. I hardwired it with a 4 pin trailer plug that allows me to unplug it right on the backpack, then undo one bolt and take the bar off to use the rack. Ill try to get pictures tomorrow.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i prefer to have the bar mounted high so it is visible.


----------



## res201cue (Jan 14, 2009)

heres mine not a backrack but close enoughThumbs Up


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

A few pics of my backrack and FS Mini Legend. 



Walk around video from last season. Lighting setup is the same, truck looks different now.


----------

